# How to fast-forward faster with ipod video



## Applelover (Mar 6, 2005)

I just wanna know if someone out there knows how to fast forward faster than the current rate with an ipod video...it's a pain in the a$$ watching a 2hr movie, hitting the menu button and then having to fast forward to the mid point of the movie to watch from where I left off. When I fast forward with the ipod...it takes like 5 minutes to get to that point...and it only fast forwards in increments of 5 seconds or so...if that makes any sense....Any tips would be appreciated.


----------



## CN (Sep 3, 2004)

If you press the centre button while the movie is normally playing, you can scroll around the scroll wheel to move the progress dot thing quite quickly through the movie. Its useful if you know the time that you left off (eg- after 45mins) because you can just press the centre button and scroll around and around until you see the time signature saying that time. Unfortunately, it doesn't update the video very quickly while you are scrolling through so you have to wait 1-2seconds to see where you have actually scrolled to?

I'm not sure how clear those instructions are...if you need clarification, just ask, and I'll try to explain more clearly.


----------



## Applelover (Mar 6, 2005)

That makes perfect sense CN! Thanks...definitely...best tip of the day!


----------

